# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  NDIHME!!! Ju lutem...!

## Lolita_lo

Pershendetje... edhe pse jam anetare e forumit, une rralle postoj tema, me shume preferoj te lexoj, kaloj ore te tera duke lexuar tek forumi shqiptar. Ok po kaloj te tema,
Qe shtate muaj vizitoj psikologun dhe mbaj seansa te rregullta psikoterapike, 3-4 here ne jave.  Isha e preokupuar me nje problem shume te madh, me nje ngjarje qe me ka tronditur jasht mase dhe ishte propozim i mjekut personal qe te vizitoj psikologun. Psikoterapia me ka ndihmuar mjaft.
Une jam 22 vjec, ndersa psikologu im eshte diku rreth moshes 33-34 vjecare (nuk e di saktesisht). psikologot tim ia kam besuar tere jeten time, ai din cdogje per mua, pothuajse cdo detal nga jeta ime ai e ka te njohur, vetem per nje gje ai nuk e din, ai nuk e din se une jam dashuruar ne te, une jam dashuruar ne psikoogun tim.. Une nuk e shoh me si psikolog, si psikoterapist apo si ndihmes timin, une e shoh si nje mashkull, si nje njeri qe me ka hyr ne zemer dhe qe e dashuroj.
Kjo ka ndodhur pa vetdijen time. Psikologu im sillet jashtzakonisht mire me mua, ai shpesh edhe me telefonon per te me pyetur si jam, ne cfare gjendje jam, per cfare po mendoj dhe shume e shume pyteje te tjera. Edhe per kunder kesaj qe ai tregon nje kujdes te vecante per mua, une as qe mund te supozoj se ai ndjen te njejten per mua sepse etika nuk ilejon psikologut dicka te tille.
Ju lutem me ndihmoni, ju lutem seriozisht dhe sinqerisht,me ndihmonime tregoni cfare duhet te bej, a duhet ti tregoj, pasi qe ai din per tere jeten time dhe per mua, a duhet te dije edhe per kete? Apo ti nderprej seansat dhe te largohem nga ai pa i thene asgje per ndjenjat e mija?? Nese i them cka do te mendoje ai per mua, si do te reagoje.....Ju lutem me ndihmoni, shkruani shume, pres me padurim shkrimet tuaja sepse jam ne hall te madh, une e dua psikologun.....
Ju lutem nga zemra shkruani dhe me ndihmoni, me tregoni cfare te bej. Nuk dyshoj ne ndihmen tuaj, faleminderit!
Lolita

----------


## PINK

Hajde Lolita Hajde . 

Shkon te psikologu per tu kthjelluar , sheruar dhe ti behesh me keq . lol

----------


## Pasiqe

Eshte faze krejt normale dashurimi ndaj psikologut, bile eshte edhe nje term per ta percaktuar, me duket quhet "transfer". I ndodh gati te gjitheve.

Do te te kaloje. Kjo dashuri do te te beje te zgjohesh me heret ne mengjes e mos perdoresh ilace.

Suksese e sherim te shpejte.

----------


## shkodrane82

Lolita me fal po me duket shume qesharake...hahaha....e kisha te nevojshme
te qeshja nje here...Po ti ne cdo psikolog qe do shkosh do dashurosh mi goce
se per ate pune jane ato mu sjelle mire me ty.
Bani nje nder vetes nqs e dashuron dhe mos i shpreh gja se te teri nga prapanicat, te pakten si paciente shkon dhe takon dashurine e jetes tende.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## helene

7 muaj, 3-4 here ne jave, goce ti e paske bere me te pasur seç eshte psikologun, normale qe do te mare dhe ne tel te pyese si je :ngerdheshje:  dhe njekohesisht eshte normale ajo qe ti ndjen per te....kushdo te ishte, po te takonte nje njeri kaq shpesh dhe ai njeri te kishte durimin ta degjonte me ore,pa paragjykim ,huh endrra e gjithkujt :perqeshje: ... 
 Une mendoj qe s'je e dashuruar me ate por me nje imazh qe ke zmadhuar ne mendjen tende, se e ke bere paksa ideal, ne fund te fundit ti s'e njeh jashte dhomes se psikoterapise apo jo? 
  Keshillat s'po ti jap une, le te ti japin psikologet e forumit. Paç fat!

----------


## Anisela

*Psykologu eshte "Profesionist"Me beso,di te ndaje profesionin nga jeta private!!Ne syte dhe mendjen e tij,ti je nje paciente!!!Personalisht,te keshilloj qe ti besh te qarte ndjenjat e tua!!Te jesh e sigurt qe do te rekomandojne dike tjeter ne vend te tij(dicka te tille do ta kerkoje dhe vete,edhe sikur mos i tregoje).Ajo qe ti ndjen per Psykologun tend eshte Besim dhe Siguri!!!Jam mese e sigurt qe pas ca kohesh ,do qeshesh me gjendjen tende shpirterore aktuale!!!Me respekt nga une.*

----------


## Fiona

Qyqa mi Lolita, gjith ato lek qe ke shpenzu ti tek ai, jo vetem te marri ne telefon po te nxjerri edhe jasht e te te japi nje free dinner me leket e tuja  :shkelje syri: . Tani ti lem shakate menjan, besoj se ti ngaqe ke shpenzuar shume koh me kte person dhe ty te duket sikur ai "te kupton" me mire se meshkujt e tjere mendon sikur ke shume ndjenja te forta per kte personin. Mendoj, se n.q.s ai esht "psikolog" taman edhe i mir ai do ta kishte kuptuar qe ti e don ate. Them largohu nga ai per ndoshta 1 muaj edhe reflekto mrapsht tek problemet qe ke tek jeta jote. N.q.s ndihesh njesoj atehere thuaji. N.q.s jo, ishte thjesht simpati. Shiko e bej  :shkelje syri:

----------


## TopNotch

Mendoj se duhet te shkosh tek nje psikolog tjeter qe te flasesh per ndjenjat qe ke per psikologun mundesisht nje psikolog*e*. 

Nuk e di seriozitetin e kesaj ngjarje, shpresoj qe te kthjellohesh. Duhet te kuptosh qe pothuajse gjithnje ne marredhie kur jepesh shpirterisht (ne rastin e pacientit me psikologun psh) mendime romantike do dalin ne siperfaqe. Analizohe me gjakftohtesi situaten dhe bej nje analize objektive ndjenjave qe ndjen dhe merr vendimin e duhur.

----------


## Lolita_lo

e di qe ju tingllon qesharake, e sic thot pink , une shkova per tu sheruar e rash perseri ne hall. por une nuk e perjetoj si dicka qesharake , une e perjetoj si nje hall te madh, e prandaj ju lus qe te me ndihmoni...
eshte e vertet qe kam kaluar kohe te gjate me te, madje per nje kohe ishte i vetmi njeri i cile me bente te flisja, me te  cilin flisja ore te tera, sepse isha ne nje depresion te rende dhe nuk me intersonte asnjeri nuk flisja me asnjeri, vetem me psikolgun.
Une gezoja nje respekt  temadh per te, e tani ?? Tani e dashuroj. Sa TURP! 
Si te bej, me tregoni, mendoni pak edhe per kete qe une e quaj problem, sepse nuk mund te flas me asnje njeri tjeter. E di qe juve ju duket qesharake, por une me te vertet e ndjej si problem andaj mendoni per mua dhe me ndihmonime ndonje keshille ndonje mendim tuajin, sepse ndoshta ne nje te ardhme do t'ua kthej per te mire!
Faleminderit!

----------


## dardajan

Lolita 

Nje  psikolog  i  mire  nuk  ka  nevoje  qe  ti  thuash  se je  dashuruar  por  e  ka  kuptuar  me  kohe  dhe  ne  raste  te  vecanta  kur  i  intereson  pacienti  te  ben  qe  ta  dashurosh  sidomos  kur  i  ke  treguar  gjithcka  te jetes  tende  ai  e  ka  shume  me  te  lehte   te  veproje  mbi  intelektin  tend.

Te  biesh  ne  dashuri  me  te  nuk  ka  asgje  te  keqe  sidomos  kur  edhe  ai  ka  te  njejtat  ndjenja  per  ty  por  e  keqja  eshte  se  po  u  zhgenjeve  edhe  nga  ai  ather  ske  ku  te  shkosh  me  per  tu  sheruar  prandaj  me  mir  mbaje  si  psikolog  dhe  jo  si  te  dashur.


Supozojme  qe  do  ti  thuash  ate  qe  ndjen  per  te  dhe  ai  nuk  ndjen  te  njeten  gje   cfar  do  ndodhe ?

do  ndodhe  qe  ai  do  te  sheroj  edhe  nga  kjo  semundje   ose  do  semuret  edhe  vet  ai   se  edhe  ai  njeri  eshte  si  te  gjith  dhe  jasht  punes  ka  edhe  ai  jeten e  tij   private .

  keshill  nga  mua po  e  pranove do  ishte  qe  :

NE    JETEN  E  PERDITSHME  ASNJEHER  DHE  ASGJE  MOS  KONSIDERO  ME  TE  SHTRENJT  SE  JETA  JOTE

NE  JETE  MUNDOHU  QE  TE  KESH   NJE  QELLIM  TE  LARGET  DHE  NJE  TE  AFERT  QE  SHERBEN  PER  REALIZIMIN  E  ATIJ  TE  LARGET

JETEN  TENDE  MOS  JA  JEP  E  MOS  JA  DHURO  ASKUJT 100%  AJO  DUHET  TE  JETE  ME  E  SHTRENJT   SE  CDO  GJE  TJETER   KALIMTARE.

----------


## Lolita_lo

Ju faleminderit shume te gjithve qe keni postuar e qe do te postoni, shume faleminderit jeni jashtzakonisht te mire, andaj ju drejtohem!

----------


## Dara

Personalisht, nuk e shikoj aspakt qesharake. Eshte shume e thjeshte te qeshesh kur je spektator edhe kur dikush te kerkon ndihme kaq hapur sa e ka kerkuar Lolita, smund te qeshesh me fatkeqesine e tjetrit.
Nga aq sa lexova, mendoj edhe sygjeroj te shkeputesh lidhjet dhe seancat me psikologun. Celesi i kesaj situate mendoj, qe eshte pikerisht " ndodhia" qe ka ndodhur ne jeten tuaj, edhe qe te ka detyruar te merrni seanca tek psikologu. Nuk ehste hera e pare edhe as e fundit ska per te qene, qe pacientet te bien ne dashuri me psikologun. Ne nje fare menyre do te thoja qe eshte edhe faji i tija pasi, me aq sa kam njohuri une, ai nuk eshte i kerkuar nga profesioni per te bere telefonata jashte seances psikiatrike. Mund te egzistoje mundesia qe edhe ai te kete te njejtat ndjenja, por "Sado qe do te na pelqente jeta nuk eshte filem me ngjyra, por bardh-e-zi", edhe nqs pergjigja e tija do te ishte negative: A je e forte edhe e gatshme per te perballur refuzimin?-Ne keto momente qe flasim ju keni nje problem, perse doni ti shtoni vetes me teper? Une mendoj se "ju mendoni se e dashuroni" pasi e shikoni si nje "mashkull qe ju kupton". Te gjithe e dime se sa "indiferente edhe menefrego" jane meshkutj kur vjen puna per te kuptuar nje femer. Ndoshta tek ty eshte pikerisht kjo qe ka munguar, dhe duke qene se ai te qendron prane edhe mbi te gjitha bie gjithnje dakort me ty, ti ndjen perkrhajen e tija, miratimin e tija (te cilat ndoshta nuk i keni patur me perpara ne nje raport me nje mashkull). Mos harroj, Cfare di ti nga jeta e tije, A te hapet ty ai ne te njejten menyre qe ti flet me te, A ka krijuar ai te njejtin besim qe ke krijuar ti, A di ti cdo gje ne lidhje me jeten e tija?--Duhet ti marresh parasysh keto pyetje. Nqs ai te trajton si femer apo si paciente?(Dhe kete gje vetem ti e di)
Si perfundim, 
Nderpre senacat psikiatrike, qendro larg psikologeve sa me shume te jete e mundur. (Ne te kaluaren asnje nuk ka vdekur nga mungesa e seancave psikiatrike, se kuptoj kete moden e "kohes kapitaliste" per te patur psikolog ), qendro prane njerezve te cilet i beson, nqs ai vjen tek ti atehere mund ti jepni nje shanc njeri-tjetrit, por jashte zyres se tija te punes.
Ju uroj shume fat.

ciu-ciu

----------


## diikush

> *Psykologu eshte "Profesionist"Me beso,di te ndaje profesionin nga jeta private!!Ne syte dhe mendjen e tij,ti je nje paciente!!!Personalisht,te keshilloj qe ti besh te qarte ndjenjat e tua!!Te jesh e sigurt qe do te rekomandojne dike tjeter ne vend te tij(dicka te tille do ta kerkoje dhe vete,edhe sikur mos i tregoje)....*


te njejtin sugjerim kam si kjo me lart.

P.S. s'ka rendesi shume kuptohet, po ne shqip shkruhet psikologu, jo me 'y'  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## diikush

> ... Ne nje fare menyre do te thoja qe eshte edhe faji i tija pasi, me aq sa kam njohuri une, ai nuk eshte i kerkuar nga profesioni per te bere telefonata jashte seances psikiatrike. Mund te egzistoje mundesia qe edhe ai te kete te njejtat ndjenja, por "Sado qe do te na pelqente jeta nuk eshte filem me ngjyra, por bardh-e-zi", 
> 
> ...


ja qe s'e di mire per punen e telefonatave jashte seancave  :buzeqeshje:  varet nga rastet e pacientit...

nuk i lejohet psikologut nga etika profesionale te date (dale) me pacientet, jo vetem gjate trajtimit, por edhe shume kohe mbas trajtimit (te pakten ketu ne SHBA) dhe ky rregull eshte shume strikt! ndryshe humb punen ai dhe hap telashe te tjera vetes. 





> ...Nderpre senacat psikiatrike, qendro larg psikologeve sa me shume te jete e mundur. (Ne te kaluaren asnje nuk ka vdekur nga mungesa e seancave psikiatrike, se kuptoj kete moden e "kohes kapitaliste" per te patur psikolog )...


with all due the respekt pilivili  :perqeshje: , ci ke keto mendime anadollake?!

qemoti njerzit gjithashtu i mbysnin ne uje kur vuanin nga semundje mendore histerike etj, se kujtonin qe ishin te poseduar nga djalli, apo edhe 'doktoret' e atehershem i hapnin vrima ne koke (kafke) me dalta kur vuanin nga semundje te ndryshme mendore, se kujtonin se kshu do dilte posedimi/djalli dhe do i linte te qete, etj etj etj
Mos valle duhet te sugjerojme te njejtat praktika meqe ashtu beshin qemoti?

Psikologu eshte nje profesinist qe te trajton per semundjet apo komplikacionet/disekuilibret mendore dhe emocionale. 
Pse valle njerzve kur u dhemb barku nuk hezitojne te shkojne tek doktori, por kur u dhembka koka apo 'shpirti' te themi ne kuptimin popullor, u dashka ti themi "mos shko se nuk vdes po zvjate tek psikologu"?!

----------


## Dara

> ja qe s'e di mire per punen e telefonatave jashte seancave varet nga rastet e pacientit...
> 
> nuk i lejohet psikologut nga etika profesionale te date (dale) me pacientet, jo vetem gjate trajtimit, por edhe shume kohe mbas trajtimit (te pakten ketu ne SHBA) dhe ky rregull eshte shume strikt! ndryshe humb punen ai dhe hap telashe te tjera vetes. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with all due the respekt pilivili , ci ke keto mendime anadollake?!
> 
> ...


 :buzeqeshje:  Nuk ka asnje problem, thjesht une nuk besoj tek psikologet, edhe jam kunder seancave psikiatrike. Kam respekt per punen e tyre pasi nuk ehste shume e lehte te kuptohet shpirti edhe mendja e nje njeriu tjeter , por personalisht nuk do e besoja asnjehere veten ne duart apo keshillat e nje psikologu. 
Edhe "anadollake" eshte term i gabuar. Mund ti quaj mendime me bazament te historise edhe kultures qe jam rritur, edhe persa i perket metodave qe kane egzistuar ,  :ngerdheshje:  Do te preferoja ato mbi keshillat e nje personi qe nuk me njef. (me quaj te cmendur tani lool)

----------


## diikush

> Nuk ka asnje problem, thjesht une nuk besoj tek psikologet, edhe jam kunder seancave psikiatrike. Kam respekt per punen e tyre pasi nuk ehste shume e lehte te kuptohet shpirti edhe mendja e nje njeriu tjeter , por personalisht nuk do e besoja asnjehere veten ne duart apo keshillat e nje psikologu. 
> Edhe "anadollake" eshte term i gabuar. Mund ti quaj mendime me bazament te historise edhe kultures qe jam rritur, edhe persa i perket metodave qe kane egzistuar ,  Do te preferoja ato mbi keshillat e nje personi qe nuk me njef. (me quaj te cmendur tani lool)


po pra, whether u like it or not, ate kuptim ka fjala *anadollake* - lidhet shume ngushte me kontekstin e prapambetjes historike, pra qe jeton akoma me ato mentalitete...

mos valle pacienti qe shkon tek kirurgu i cili do i beje nje operacion ne bark apo ne tru e njeh personalisht kirurgun kohe me pare, qe i beson trupin e vet?

nejse, e kote debati personal ne kete pike se secili vepron simbas preferencave/mentaliteteve te veta ne jete...thjesht nuk mu duk e drejte qe nje person si hapsja e temes (duke supozuar qe thote te verteten) qe ka kaluar depresine te renda etj, ti rekomandohet qe mos shkoje tek psikologet/psikiaterit me...

do revoltohesha njesoj sikur nje njeriu me azme p.sh. ti thuhej "mjaft tani me ilacet ti, se qemoti ska vdekur njeri pa ilace qemoti" ...

----------


## Dara

> po pra, whether u like it or not, ate kuptim ka fjala *anadollake* - lidhet shume ngushte me kontekstin e prapambetjes historike, pra qe jeton akoma me ato mentalitete...
> 
> mos valle pacienti qe shkon tek kirurgu i cili do i beje nje operacion ne bark apo ne tru e njeh personalisht kirurgun kohe me pare, qe i beson trupin e vet?
> 
> nejse, e kote debati personal ne kete pike se secili vepron simbas preferencave/mentaliteteve te veta ne jete...thjesht nuk mu duk e drejte qe nje person si hapsja e temes (duke supozuar qe thote te verteten) qe ka kaluar depresine te renda etj, ti rekomandohet qe mos shkoje tek psikologet/psikiaterit me...
> 
> do revoltohesha njesoj sikur nje njeriu me azme p.sh. ti thuhej "mjaft tani me ilacet ti, se qemoti ska vdekur njeri pa ilace qemoti" ...


 :buzeqeshje:  Me bere te qesh, por jo ne kuptimin e keq te fjales. Ne menyren se si ti arsyeton eshte e drejte qe dikush te shkoj tek psikologu. Thjesh, mendja per mua eshte shume me e vuar, nqs dikush mund te jetoje pa nje veshke, nuk mund te jetoje dot (ne kuptimin e plote te fjales jetese) pa mendjen. Dhe te besosh kete te fundit ne duart e dikujt tjeter me duket tragjike(jo ofese ndaj psikologeve) Lolita ka shkuar tek psikologu per te gjetur qetesi shpirterore por NUK e ka gjetur. Nqs do te ishte keshtu nuk do te ishte ne dilemen qe ndodhet tani. Psikologu eshte aq profesionist qe te kuptoje gjendjen e saj, atehere perse nuk vepron ndaj situates qe Lolita ndodhet. Meshkujt jane aq dinake qe te dine kur nje femer i dashuron , atehere meqenese ai "eshte pa shqetesime" perse nuk e sqaron kete gje, Ose ti shprehe ndjenjat miratuese ose nqs nuk kerkon ta lendoje ti sygjeroje nje psikolog tjeter. 

P.S.
NcNcNc, Kulturen tone nuk do e quaja asnjehere prapambetje historike. Per sa i perket doktorit , po aq sa egzistojne mjekimet kimikale ka edhe me thes  :ngerdheshje:  mjekime shtepiake(te cilat i besoj me teper). Thjesht kam dicka kunder "artificiales dhe imponueses".

----------


## diikush

o pilivili

mendja nuk eshte fustan qe te ta vjedhe psikologu gjate senances nese nuk eshte profesionist i mire, dhe ti pastaj do ngelesh pa mendje   :ngerdheshje: 

renia ne dashuri e klienteve me psikologet ndodh shpesh, sic tha Zombie me lart; ndaj dhe jane ato rregulla strikte per psikologet qe te sillen profesionalisht, edhe sikur tia doje qejfi te sillen ndryshe

mithi tjeter qe egziston eshte qe *psikologet te lexojne mendjen *   :ngerdheshje:  . Psikologjia eshte shkence  jo hedhje falli me kafe apo lexim mendjesh. Ben vaki qe ai i gjori nuk e ka kuptuar qe kjo ka rene ne dashuri, ose kushedi se si; nuk mund te nxjerrim ne konkluzione perfundimtare nga nje histori e cunguar dhe e njeanshme per ceshtjen...

tjetra, mendimin tend personal (pavaresisht se per ca arsye te eshte krijuar lol) per meshkujt nuk mendoj se eshte e drejte ta kthesh ne fakt universal per gjinine mashkullore, apo per te gjithe meshkujt, perfshi edhe psikologet   :shkelje syri:  te pakten kur flasim ne pergjithesi. Pastaj per vete do besh si te duash, ate e thame...

----------


## Dara

> o pilivili
> 
> mendja nuk eshte fustan qe te ta vjedhe psikologu gjate senances nese nuk eshte profesionist i mire, dhe ti pastaj do ngelesh pa mendje  
> 
> renia ne dashuri e klienteve me psikologet ndodh shpesh, sic tha Zombie me lart; ndaj dhe jane ato rregulla strikte per psikologet qe te sillen profesionalisht, edhe sikur tia doje qejfi te sillen ndryshe
> 
> mithi tjeter qe egziston eshte qe *psikologet te lexojne mendjen *   ben vaki qe ai i gjori nuk e ka kuptuar qe kjo ka rene ne dashuri, ose kushedi se si; nuk mund te nxjerrim ne konkluzione perfundimtare nga nje histori e cunguar dhe e njeanshme
> 
> tjetra, mendimin tend personal (pavaresisht se per ca arsye te eshte krijuar lol) per meshkujt nuk mendoj se eshte e drejte ta kthesh ne fakt universal per gjinine mashkullore, apo per te gjithe meshkujt, perfshi edhe psikologet


o viraniii  :ngerdheshje: 
Se me le ketu, se kam klasee per 10 min.
Nqs nuk ehste "vjedhje" e mendjes  ajo qe i ka ndodhur Lolites, cfare mund ta quash? Une s'te thashe te marresh nje tas edhe nje luge edhe te fillosh te germosh ne koke gjersa tja marresh te teren de, e shpreha ne menyre figurative.
 :buzeqeshje:  Mos me thuaj qe u indinjove nga pergjithesimi qe bera per meshkujt , apo te dogji gje? (loool). Mendimi im personal hmmm, e kam zakon qe Vezhgoj, aq me teper kur te tjeret nuk e dine qe jane nen vezhgim kane tendenca te sillen ne "te verteten e tyre"(besoj e kupton)
Mos Justifiko Psikologun qe ndoshta ai se ka kuptuar, se me kujtove Jovan Bregun tek Pallati 176, ai e di shume mire se cpo ndodh me Loliten, thjesht ka disa mundesira qe mund te jene duke ndodhur:
a) Ai eshte Dele( loool dmth qe ka frike te shprehet)
b) Nuk eshte i sigurt per ndjenjat e tija, edhe rezervohet.
c) Ndjen kenaqesi kur kjo vuan(besoje apo jo ka njerez te semure te tille qe jetojne ne dhimbjet e te tjereve)
d) Nuk ka asnje ndjenje ndaj saj pervec Psikolog-Pacient(gje e cila nuk duket nga postimi i Lolites).

Ciu-Ciu

----------


## Blue_sky

Ore,une plasa duke ju thene njerezve qe psikoterapisti/psikologu/psikiatri jane shtrese ne rrezik ngaqe te shohin si "kaloresi shpetues" por s'me besonin  :ngerdheshje:  Nahhh

----------

